# EV costs



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

On the back of the Lease/PCP thread re the Zoe deal currently offered by Evans Halshaw http://www.evanshalshaw.com/brands/...low-payment/?gclid=CLXG1YrszsYCFcNZ2wodwX0B7Q

as well as Ardandy's experience with his leaf I've been costing up.

As a replacement for our Volvo S40, a Zoe looks very attractive; we drove one yesterday and liked it.



Here's some costings I've worked out

Volvo
Fuel 882 miles 30 days £109
RFL 30 days £12.69
Insurance 30 days £23.29
Total £144.98

Zoe
30 days £75 PCP
Battery hire 30 days £70
Combined £145
RFL 30 days £0
Insurance 30 days £21.23
Total £166.23

£144.98-£166.23=£21.25 to run the Zoe

That's £21.25 per month to replace an 11 year old 111,000 mile Volvo that's cost us over £1000 in repairs, consumables and servicing in the 11 months we've had it (lots of 11's lol). Oh, and we'll get £2000 for it so that's 10 months free Zoe motoring.

We're off to drive a Leaf tomorrow and there could be a deposit being put down very very soon :thumb:

Anyone else costed it up and found the break even point for them? I'll have to see what the Leaf costs and if we like it or not


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I did something similar for our Saab, if I took the fuel cost, rfl, mot and £100 for service parts it worked out £163 to run a 16 year old Saab. I haven't factored insurance in that, but the Saab does cost £142 a year. It also wants 2 tyres, waterpump, service, coolant change, tensioner, or around £500 spending on it in the next 3 months.

I was looking at it from the same angle as you, except based on the Zoe I can run a new car for less than the banger.

Now it's not exactly a cost saving as I could buy something cheaper to run (23mpg and £290 to tax) however I will have to find £1500 and mechanically I could still be in the same position. My figures are based on 7500 miles.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh and you have missed out electric costs


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I know I missed out leccie bills but as I'm not sure what they'll be and I have solar panels on my house so if it's sunny it's free haha


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Roughly on7500 miles on the leaf around £200 I think.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4937232&postcount=502

Mandatory battery hire in that deal I found is showing as £55 / month Cook's

Your dealer wanting more?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

After selling my Octavia VRS I worked out with running costs and depreciation, insurance, fuel etc it cost me £275 a month. 

The EV figures really do stack up for anyone doing less than 10K a year.

£200 a month + a bit a leccy is very cheap to run a car let alone a brand new one.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4937232&postcount=502
> 
> Mandatory battery hire in that deal I found is showing as £55 / month Cook's
> 
> Your dealer wanting more?


For 7500 miles a year Renault state £70 for the lease. There is some ambiguity around costs with some dealers but I'll work it out if and when we decide to proceed after driving a Leaf


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

my first 3500 miles in my leaf was about £50 in leccy, that is with it always being charged on econ7 cheap rate.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

That's sounding good  I'm liking this idea more and more!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I've set aside £30pm for electric. No solar panels. I'll prob do more miles though as both of us use it for commuting. 

With the leaf it's cheaper to say 5000miles and pay the excess mileage. 6p per mile. Than it is saying 7500 or 10000.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

So far I've used around 190kwh on around 1300 miles. 

Works out at £20.52


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

So even at £50 per month with leccie on top the Zoe v S40 battle is still leaning towards the Frenchie but in the interest of fairness we are seeing and driving a Leaf tomorrow just to cover all basis 

In the perfect spec for spec game the Leaf Tekna is a better match as the Volvo has heated leather and xenons etc but the nav and Bluetooth are real bonus features, I like that they are standard. We'll have to plump for an Acenta as cruise is essential for me to drive and distance with my back and I haven't had wheel trims since.... Ever!?! Alloys it is lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Visia has the old inefficient heat pump so avoid. 

I'm doing a vid on cruise next. You'll see why when it's up.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I hear the Visia has an inferior range, interested to see the cruise video, I found it perfectly normal in the Zoe but I may have missed something.

It's all so exciting I can't sleep haha, might have something to do with Boss Cookie's C Section booked in less than 2 weeks time though!!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just worked mine out from new.

£0.015 per mile.

or 

1.5p per mile.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Watching these EV thread's with interest

Thanks guys for the very useful info :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd love to let you know what I think of the Leaf but I've cancelled my test drive as we are off to hospital to have another scan as Boss Cookie is 38 weeks today but measuring smaller than 2 weeks ago. Not good seeing as she won't be giving birth naturally as she has a bicornial womb, so we shall see what happens. If we are all clear, I'll rearrange for later in the week


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I'd love to let you know what I think of the Leaf but I've cancelled my test drive as we are off to hospital to have another scan as Boss Cookie is 38 weeks today but measuring smaller than 2 weeks ago. Not good seeing as she won't be giving birth naturally as she has a bicornial womb, so we shall see what happens. If we are all clear, I'll rearrange for later in the week


fingers crossed for you bud :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I'd love to let you know what I think of the Leaf but I've cancelled my test drive as we are off to hospital to have another scan as Boss Cookie is 38 weeks today but measuring smaller than 2 weeks ago. Not good seeing as she won't be giving birth naturally as she has a bicornial womb, so we shall see what happens. If we are all clear, I'll rearrange for later in the week


Forget the car Cooks. Your family is WAY much more important

Don't forget to let your buddies on DW know of any good news :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

All the sums add up well for the electric cars. Id only ever have one as a second car though. My friend has just bought a Zoe. It looks good and fairly comfortable but it's very very plasticy and cheap feeling. After driving it and detailing it over the space of 3 days he asked me what I thought and I said it's great for what it is. He asked me what I didn't like. I said its French and cheap feeling. It wasn't the fact it was French. You can't tar them all with the same brush but it is typically plasticy. He questioned the way the boot lid seems to move from side to side when it's closed. 

I guess they have to use lighter cheaper products because they weigh a lot. I think he said around 15/1600 kg. 

If I had the facilities to charge it on the road in front of my house Id still consider one but Id probably look at the leaf next or something else. The Zoe, while looking good, felt too cheap.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I just had a price on Carwow for the Zoe Dynamique for £10,260.. 51.2% off RRP. That's a crazy price.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You would be better off pcp'ing it if you have no intention of keeping it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> You would be better off pcp'ing it if you have no intention of keeping it.


That was a finance quote. It's the strange way Carwow display their prices.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Did they email you the monthly figures ? I'm still undecided about one as the reason why I dissmissed the leaf would still stand for the Zoe, however I'm sure the range is better on the Zoe.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nope no monthly price. Just that total... it's a bit strange.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Did they email you the monthly figures ? I'm still undecided about one as the reason why I dissmissed the leaf would still stand for the Zoe, however I'm sure the range is better on the Zoe.


Range is higher on the Leaf, not Zoe.

Edit: Apart from the new model this year of course!

France may not have been as quick to adopt electric cars as some had hoped, but things seem to be slowly changing for the better. Just in time to appeal to a new wave of potential EV buyers is a refreshed Renault Zoe Z.E., which gets a 20% boost in range thanks to lighter, better motor. Can that help improve lagging sales?

The new R240 motor still makes 87 horsepower, and it's managed to shed a little bit of weight, and squeeze itself into a slightly smaller package. Improvements to the motor, as well as the battery management system, increased range by about 18 miles on the generous European testing cycle. This boosts the claimed total range of the Zoe to about 149 miles per charge. Wow, right?

Well, don't get too excited just yet. On the same testing cycle, the Nissan LEAF is rated at 124 miles per charge, whereas the EPA gives it a much more realistic rating of about 84 miles. That's a nearly 50% difference between what European and American testing standards say for the LEAF, and applying the same math to the Renault gives us a "real world" rating right around 100 miles. Still more mileage than most EVs on the market, I'll grant you, but probably not the 149 miles Renault is claiming. The same can be said of Nissan's claims to have a 250 mile battery in the works, though if I were a betting man, I'd put my money on Japan before France.

Despite its alliance with Nissan, the Renault Zoe has had to fight its distant cousin the LEAF for the hearts and minds of European EV enthusiasts. The Zoe does arguably have a better financial argument in its favor, thanks to a lower cost and better rental scheme. It's also arguably better-looking than the LEAF. But it's also smaller, is sold in fewer markets, and hasn't enjoyed anywhere close to the LEAF's success. Just over 12,000 Renault Zoes have been sold since going on sale, compared to over 158,000 LEAFs. Even with the rest of Renault's zero-emission lineup included in the count, the Japanese-French alliance has only built just mover 200,000 EVs…meaning the LEAF makes up more than 3/4 of the total sales.

Can a boost to range boost lagging Zoe sales? Eh, probably not. What could help, however, is a new program that may offer diesel car drivers as much as €10,000 to switch to an EV. Norway has proved how powerful incentives can be at encouraging EV ownership. A new motor and some extra range is nice, but 50% off the price of a new car is even better.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> I just had a price on Carwow for the Zoe Dynamique for £10,260.. 51.2% off RRP. That's a crazy price.


I got a quote thro' Carwow - Eastbourne Renault

Cash price - £8069 (59.7% saving on list of £20045)

Again for a Zoe Dynamique
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4937232&postcount=502


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Cool thanks.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Still looking guys, only thing is its on hold for now as they are moving Boss Cookie's C-Section to Wednesday 22nd so our baba will arrive then  At last and after a pregnancy we were told for the last 8 years couldn't happen and it's been a rocky road at times. It'll be great to meet our little boy at last!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Still looking guys, only thing is its on hold for now as they are moving Boss Cookie's C-Section to Wednesday 22nd so our baba will arrive then  At last and after a pregnancy we were told for the last 8 years couldn't happen and it's been a rocky road at times. It'll be great to meet our little boy at last!


good luck mate, our little boy is somewhat of a miracle lad, well worth the wait :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Guys just double check with the dealership exactly what you will have to pay if you want to hand the car back after 24 months as 1 of my mates got stung with this and looking at the figures on the website, it looks as if you may have to pay a lump sum even handing the car back.

Guaranteed Minimum Future Value: $£8,069.55
Total Amount Payable: £10,117.55 

Just check if this means you would have to cover the 2,048 difference when you hand the car back or not.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

That would be the deposit plus gmfv.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> good luck mate, our little boy is somewhat of a miracle lad, well worth the wait :thumb:


We were given a 14% chance of having one before ours.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

What are these like at night? Does the battery life fall somewhat dramatically??


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> What are these like at night? Does the battery life fall somewhat dramatically??


I think. I'm sure others will clarify, but all the usual things are run off a standard 12v battery charged up normally via the movement of the vehicle/alternator.

So shouldn't affect stuff at all really.

I maybe wrong.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> What are these like at night? Does the battery life fall somewhat dramatically??


Nissan had something along the lines of a few % for a without use on their website.


----------

